# 2006 28 Rsds For Sale In Ohio



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello...I have been serving overseas for the last 3 years and left my camper with my father-in-law in Ohio. It is a 2006 28 RSDS. It has the white, no mark interior and quad bunks in the front and a queen bed in the slide out on the back. This has all the standard features. I bought this brand new when I was deployed to Iraq and it has been a fantastic camper. After having spent the last 3 years away from camping, we are going to switch back to tent camping for now since the kids are older and it will soon be just the two of us. I am willing to entertain reasonable offers on this camper. I will be returning back to the states in July, so that is when you could expect to get it. Thanks...Rallsfam! I can't figure out how to post pictures on here...so if you are interested, I will have to email you pics.

Here is the link to the photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ptennefoss (Aug 14, 2013)

rallsfam said:


> Hello...I have been serving overseas for the last 3 years and left my camper with my father-in-law in Ohio. It is a 2006 28 RSDS. It has the white, no mark interior and quad bunks in the front and a queen bed in the slide out on the back. This has all the standard features. I bought this brand new when I was deployed to Iraq and it has been a fantastic camper. After having spent the last 3 years away from camping, we are going to switch back to tent camping for now since the kids are older and it will soon be just the two of us. I am willing to entertain reasonable offers on this camper. I will be returning back to the states in July, so that is when you could expect to get it. Thanks...Rallsfam! I can't figure out how to post pictures on here...so if you are interested, I will have to email you pics.


Do you still have your camper for sale?


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

ptennefoss said:


> Hello...I have been serving overseas for the last 3 years and left my camper with my father-in-law in Ohio. It is a 2006 28 RSDS. It has the white, no mark interior and quad bunks in the front and a queen bed in the slide out on the back. This has all the standard features. I bought this brand new when I was deployed to Iraq and it has been a fantastic camper. After having spent the last 3 years away from camping, we are going to switch back to tent camping for now since the kids are older and it will soon be just the two of us. I am willing to entertain reasonable offers on this camper. I will be returning back to the states in July, so that is when you could expect to get it.  Thanks...Rallsfam! I can't figure out how to post pictures on here...so if you are interested, I will have to email you pics.


Do you still have your camper for sale?
[/quote]

Yes...it is still available. Feel free to contact me via email at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

ptennefoss said:


> Hello...I have been serving overseas for the last 3 years and left my camper with my father-in-law in Ohio. It is a 2006 28 RSDS. It has the white, no mark interior and quad bunks in the front and a queen bed in the slide out on the back. This has all the standard features. I bought this brand new when I was deployed to Iraq and it has been a fantastic camper. After having spent the last 3 years away from camping, we are going to switch back to tent camping for now since the kids are older and it will soon be just the two of us. I am willing to entertain reasonable offers on this camper. I will be returning back to the states in July, so that is when you could expect to get it. Thanks...Rallsfam! I can't figure out how to post pictures on here...so if you are interested, I will have to email you pics.


Do you still have your camper for sale?
[/quote]

Here is the link to photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

